# Pray Silence ............ for puns



## Johann Sebastian Bach (Dec 18, 2015)

There's a comedy radio programme in the UK which has a "late arrivals at the ball" feature. Late arrivals at the musicians' ball might include:

Pray silence for Mr & Mrs Emobilé and their daughter, Madonna.

or

Pray silence for Mr & Mrs Carna and their children Kev, Allie, Ria and Rusty

and

Here's the Strina family with their good friend, Pal o'Strina

(Groans optional :tiphat


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Pray silence for the avid Star Wars fans Mr & Mrs Dell and their son Han.

Pray silence for our English visitors Mr & Mrs Garr and their son Edward L. 

Pray silence for opera buffs Mr & Mrs Zetti and their son Donny.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

A respectful silence now for Mr and Mrs Dertotenlieder and their lachrymose son Ken... 

More Star Wars fans will welcome the arrival of Mr and Mrs Totheparadisegarden and their Ewok...

And last but not least please welcome Mr and Mrs Kleinenachtmusik and their lovely daughter Ina...


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Would you welcome please Mr and Mrs Of-Seville and their daughter Barbara...

And immediately after them, it's Mr and Mrs Joffigaro and their daughter Mary...


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

And of course there's Mr and Mrs Achianspring and their son, who usually uses his middle name in society, please welcome A. Paul Achianspring

A hearty round of applause for Mr and Mrs Burana and their colourful daughter Carmen A. Burana

And a grand welcome also, please, for Senor and Senora Lero and their slightly tedious and repetitive son Beaux...


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> And of course there's Mr and Mrs Achianspring and their son, who usually uses his middle name in society, please welcome A. Paul Achianspring
> 
> A hearty round of applause for Mr and Mrs Burana and their colourful daughter Carmen A. Burana
> 
> And a grand welcome also, please, for Senor and Senora Lero and their slightly tedious and repetitive son Beaux...


cheers to mr Vox, for his new pub "turn a boat"

you are top..... respect hahaha


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

All the way from Germany, please welcome Herr und Frau Letztlieder and their daughter Vera...

And from France, M. et Mme. Oguesofthecarmelites, and their twins, informally known as Di and Al Oguesofthecarmelites

Finally - from across the pond, it's Mr and Mrs Sodyinblue, and their popular son Ralph...



I'll get me coat!


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

All the way from Finland, please welcome Mr Artin and his wife Mel


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

TurnaboutVox said:


> More Star Wars fans will welcome the arrival of Mr and Mrs Totheparadisegarden and their Ewok...


Rising to my feet with a slow clap.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> Rising to my feet with a slow clap.


I thank you :tiphat:

In the BBC radio programme "I'm sorry I haven't a clue" where this game is a regular feature, some of the regular guests make a point of making the most outrageously bad puns, eliciting as many groans as laughs.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Let's not forget Mr and Mrs Bennett-I-Can't-Believe-How-Much-Those-Tickets-To-The-Opera-Cost and their son Gordon...


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Mr and Mrs Rodin and their son Bo (who never go anywhere without their friends the Steppes of Central Asia).


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Mrs and Mrs Conda and their daughter Gina...

The right honourable Mr Ville-Chorus and his rather loud daughter Anne...

Oh look! its Frau Bridean-overture and her partner Herr Bridean-overture..
.
Here comes Lord Macbethofmtsensk and his wife ?

Mr and Mrs Stripesforever and their jungle born nephew Tarzan...


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Pray silence for Mrs Symphony-By-Tchaikovsky and her man, Fred...


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Pray silence for Rose N. Kavalier .


----------

